# Target Stabilizer Tuning



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

George Ryals wrote an article on stabilizer tuning in 2010. He suggested the following as a formula to determine side bar weight.



> The formula for finding the rear rod weight is Length x weight, or length of your long rod multiplied by the weight on its tip. You will then divide that number by the length of your rear rod. For example I have a 33” B‐Stinger XL Premiere on my Hoyt Contender, and I have a 12 inch side rod. I have 5 oz on the end of my long rod, so 33” x 5oz = 165”oz. I will divide 165 by my side rod length (12”) and I arrive at 13.5oz.


Stabilizer tuning is arguably the most subjective aspect of bow tuning, so use this as a place to start and experiment. Pay attention to how your dot settles on the target and record this pattern with each variation of weight distribution on your stab bars.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1767230&p=1065760633#post1065760633

this may help.

setting a bow up with a weight forward balance semi forces a strong shot, which leads to higher scores and tighter groups. the formula that GRIV uses works very well or a starting point and to achieve a weight forward balance you only add two oz or so to the main over the starting point of the formula. Bar angle also plays into the weights on the bars and the location of the weight on the bars.


----------



## DVHammer (Feb 1, 2012)

Praeger said:


> George Ryals wrote an article on stabilizer tuning in 2010. He suggested the following as a formula to determine side bar weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Stabilizer tuning is arguably the most subjective aspect of bow tuning, so use this as a place to start and experiment. Pay attention to how your dot settles on the target and record this pattern with each variation of weight distribution on your stab bars.


Not quite sure I am following you correctly, should I stack 13.5 oz on my side bar or add 1.13 oz to bring it up to 13.5 oz.??


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thats alot of weight on back bar.....over 3/4lb just in weights. definitely not for everyone. I dont use formulas, i end up going thru a few setups but if i did the formulas wouldnt work for me anyways. Its tough


----------



## DVHammer (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with excessive weight but I am more than willing to try any suggestions just to see if it helps or hurts.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

> Not quite sure I am following you correctly, should I stack 13.5 oz on my side bar or add 1.13 oz to bring it up to 13.5 oz.??


First pick a weight for your main stab. Then use the formula to get a starting place for your rear weight; it *isn't* the total of all weight on the bow.



> thats alot of weight on back bar.....over 3/4lb just in weights. definitely not for everyone. I dont use formulas, i end up going thru a few setups but if i did the formulas wouldnt work for me anyways. Its tough


It's a place to start, nothing more. Definitely, experiment and find what works for you. I know an archer who shoots at a high level and uses no rear bar at all. As to seeming like a lot of weight to add, you may be surprised how adding weight to the right spot on the bow doesn't make it feel heavier when you don't have to work nearly as hard to hold your pin in a tight float on the X.

It's like the Bud Light Football ad says - It only looks weird if it doesn't work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lDpQSmEElY


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> thats alot of weight on back bar.....over 3/4lb just in weights. definitely not for everyone. I dont use formulas, i end up going thru a few setups but if i did the formulas wouldnt work for me anyways. Its tough


It's really not that much weight once you get it in the right spot. I shoot 18oz on my current bow and can imagine I will have about the same maybe a touch more on the one that is on the way. 

Of all the people I shoot with not counting the ladies....the guys that really took the time to tune their stabs to them and are good to above avg shooters or VERY good to some of the best around...the number of guys that shoot less then 14 oz on their side rods are out numbered by a HUGE margin.


----------

